# Looking for the best Fulfillment co.



## spector5ns (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello,

I am at the ground level and due to my current situation, I gather my best direction to get my t-shirt(and perhaps hats and whatnots)line to get started through a fulfillment company. There are a great number that I have seen/read about and it's all starting to get a bit confusing!

I have read to stay away from Café Press. I realize that these companies are doing the brunt of the work and I am the one with the designs...but I also want to make sure I chose the right one to get the maximum benefits, so to speak.

I welcome all experiences and advice, Thank you!!!


----------



## aestheticdress (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the t-shirt forums Chuck!

I think you have to define "best" and also that definition will probably change as your business needs change. 

I haven't shopped through the major fulfillment companies for awhile, but I think if you need a storefront Spreadshirt is not bad. Though it's been awhile since I used them, they were the first one that I tried and they had decent options then. 

Then there's the 2 majors that come up when you look for fulfillment through integration to your own e-commerce channel: Printful and Print Aura. I think Printful is good, but their options are pretty limited in my opinion. I can't recommend Print Aura. There have been a lot of threads about less than satisfactory experiences with them. It's been about a year since I tried them so things may have changed, but the major concern for me was the quality was just not up to the standard I was looking for.

I don't want to criticize PA too harshly, but also if you dig deeper you will find that they are operating under some different names now as well. So that should tell you something...

My advice would be to first narrow what things you want the most. For example are you looking for screen printing or are you looking for DTG? And then narrow down more and more. Like what print size you want and what areas on the t-shirt you want to print on. Also, consider if you want custom labels or not. Once you have really narrowed down your needs and wants then you could probably figure out the "best" fulfillment service for you.

Good luck! Let us know what your experiences are as you try different companies.


----------



## spector5ns (Jul 22, 2017)

Wow Erik! 

You made some really good points. Yeah, I certainly could be a bit more specific...Guess I got a bit overwhelmed by days on end of search, read, review, repeat...

But thankfully there are people like you here that have already responded and given me points to put in my notes.

The prints are not going to be extravagant with a multitude of colors and the artwork is quite basic (it's actually basic on purpose! ). At this present time, I don't have much to work with and also no place to do it (shop, storage, etc.) and it's looking like I'm just going to be the design/broker for the beginning phase of this all. I have, in the past done screen printing and other graphic arts..it is just not in the cards for me right now. 

I hate to sound like a newbie, but I am! LOL

There isn't any screen printing shops locally that I can try and get on board to get things started (not a real big town here in the middle of Florida). 

With all that being said...
I can't warehouse product, make the products, or ship them right now or anytime in the near future. I do have avenues to sell and promote them and I can take a stab at a web site.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Erik,

Those are really good advice for anyone looking for a fulfillment company.


----------



## Stantse (Oct 5, 2017)

You may try the service of https://planetexpress.com/fulfillment-center/. I have been using their service for more than six months. You can get clear pricing information from their website.


----------

